# Tips for obtaining new work



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

Please do not say word of mouth. that does not work when starting out. So, I am looking at who would hire the Data/IT/Telecom technicians for new office move ins, move outs, or new construction. I have considered calling General contractors, Getting a list of business licences from the city as they are new businesses that need a network installed. Obtaining a list of Commercial construction permits from the city by the internet is trickier as the nasty woman said "you need to come in and look at it inside a book" Um, these are the 2000s mam, everythig is online now  Anyway, looking for tips and leads..perhaps advertise to other trades? 

What I install is:
DSL, T1 Extentions, cable, Cat3 wire extentions for analog phones. Switches, routers, racks, ups, Point of Sale terminals, Wifi access points, cameras, people counters, Kiosk "done a few for Telus". Printer repairs and installs for kiosk like US Border protection service YVR. Anything and everything as far as network installs in new office space I have done. 

These and network cable installs have been done though platform work fieldnation.com but need my own clients who I would like to have a Service Level Agreement to go though me for the work...and not some competitor.


----------

